# Vic's New Siggy



## ccheese (May 1, 2013)

Trying something out for Vic.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2013)

Looking good. But you have lost the aspect of ratio for the image. You should set it before saving of a picture.


----------



## rochie (May 2, 2013)

Charles here is a pic of all Vic's icons lined up for you .


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2013)

Here's the new GB Icons for Vic's Siggy. He completed GB #17 so we add an icon.

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2013)

Nicely done Charles!


----------

